# Liquor SELLING license for bar / restaurant



## STmateo (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I would like to start a bar/restaurant business in Dubai. 
Which kind of company do I need to do that and how to obtain a liquor license for selling liquor to guests.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i believe the only places in dubai that may obtain a liquor license are hotels and some sports clubs [golf, sailing, etc.]


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

A liquor licence starts at AED1m. There is only one pub not connected to a hotel: Fibbers. Fibber Magee's Dubai


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

cautious_mover said:


> A liquor licence starts at AED1m. There is only one pub not connected to a hotel: Fibbers. Fibber Magee's Dubai


McGettigans in DIFC? Stables? Bidi Bondi etc on palm (could be argued these form part of a larger resort, but you don't have to go through a hotel)? What about 7's stadium, not a hotel but they serve vast amounts of alchol. Then there's Irish Village which is officially aviation/tennis stadium rule....

It is vastly more complicated than you are making out.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

True, it does seem to be more complicated. But the starting price of AED 1 Mill is accurate. 

P.S: The 1 mill bit is emirate wide from what I understand, we (employer) recently added an establishment to our portfolio in RAK...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also the Jebel Ali Club is not connected to a hotel - BUT many of these are old expat handouts, that were given special permission by the Sheikhs back in the day.


----------



## STmateo (Dec 4, 2013)

For 1M I could build a small hotel and get license for free... 
No way... Does someone knows what is the penalty for serving liquor without license?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Penalty? Start watching Banged up Abroad and see where you can improve your acting skills when it comes to your turn - however you will have plenty of time to rehearse it during your time in the desert, with no AC where the cell ceiling is actually a lens...! If that doesn't put you off, get a copy of Papillon with Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman (a true story I might add). The 5 years in solitary in complete silence is always a good one for focussing the mind..especially when 6 months of it is in full darkness.


----------



## STmateo (Dec 4, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Penalty? Start watching Banged up Abroad and see where you can improve your acting skills when it comes to your turn - however you will have plenty of time to rehearse it during your time in the desert, with no AC where the cell ceiling is actually a lens...! If that doesn't put you off, get a copy of Papillon with Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman (a true story I might add). The 5 years in solitary in complete silence is always a good one for focussing the mind..especially when 6 months of it is in full darkness.


nice "correction facilities" they have down here 
Than I better look for something else, this alcohol thing is not the way to go for me in this country...


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> McGettigans in DIFC? Stables? Bidi Bondi etc on palm (could be argued these form part of a larger resort, but you don't have to go through a hotel)?


Stables and Fibbers share a licence as they're the same building.

If one lost it, the other would.

That said, I think The Stables will close, whilst Fibbers will out-last us all and be there for hundreds of years


----------

